# كتب حول فن الإلكترونيات



## نورس جزار (17 أكتوبر 2009)

*[FONT=&quot]إليكم هذه الكتب حول فن الإلكترونيات[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]:

[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]الكتاب الأول بالعربي[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]:

[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]فن الإلكترونيات - الدارات الرقمية[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]

http://www.neelwafurat.com/itempage.aspx?id=lbb178301-141363&search=books

[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]كتب أخرى حول الإلكترونيات باللغة الإنكليزية[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]:[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]New Electronics October 14 2008[/FONT]*​​ *[FONT=&quot]
http://www.ebookshare.net/magazine/New-Electronics-October-14-2008-5553.html[/FONT]*​​ *[FONT=&quot]Military & Aerospace Electronics - 2009 January[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​​ 
*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]بالتوفيق

[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​


----------



## carre1a1 (13 سبتمبر 2011)

فن الإلكترونيات - الدارات الرقمية
الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## ناصرالقلوب (16 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام يا اخ نورس شفلنا كتب ومواقع تكون مجان لوسمحت ومشكور لمساعتنا


----------



## mohammed.madani (22 سبتمبر 2011)

نعم الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## mohammed.madani (22 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكوووور اخي على الموضوع ولكن الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## eng_haidar (4 أكتوبر 2011)

ممكن تزويدي ببحث ماجستير عن الالكترونيات الرقمية


----------

